# Hlektronika.gr > HowToFiXiT.gr (RSS Feed) >  >  Απορροφητήρας SIEMENS

## HowToFiXiT.gr

Καλησπέρα σας και καλή χρονιά σε όλους . Σε απορροφητήρα SIEMENS LC958BA90 συγγενικού προσώπου, δούλευε για πολύ λίγο το μοτέρ και σταμάταγε και...

Πατήστε εδώ για να μεταφερθείτε στο αντίστοιχο θέμα στο www.howtofixit.gr

----------

